
Cold fusion reactor verified by third-party researchers - tammer
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/191754-cold-fusion-reactor-verified-by-third-party-researchers-seems-to-have-1-million-times-the-energy-density-of-gasoline
======
tlb
The heat output measurement process detailed here [0] is deeply fishy. There
are simple and accurate ways of measuring output heat, but they were
prohibited by the device promoter in favor of a highly unreliable method.

The results are based on using thermal cameras to measure the temperature of
the outside of the device, and calculating radiative and convective heat
output based on the properties the ceramic material it's made of.

The protocol required by the device promoter was to first measure without fuel
at low temperature, then measure with fuel at high temperature. This is fishy.
It's possible, for instance, that an impurity in the ceramic causes a
thermally insulating film to form at high temperature. There's an obvious way
to avoid this error: make a third measurement without fuel at roughly the same
high temperature by cranking up the electrical input power. But with such
basic checks prohibited, it's impossible to have any confidence in the
results.

[0] [http://www.sifferkoll.se/sifferkoll/wp-
content/uploads/2014/...](http://www.sifferkoll.se/sifferkoll/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/LuganoReportSubmit.pdf)

------
valarauca1
You can find the research paper here: [1]

One thing I do want to point out is they did receive some funding from the
manufacturer of the device. But it was largely in the way of radiation
containment and testing.

Either way they got about 2-3x the power out they put in. Which is promising.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8428103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8428103)

------
juliangoldsmith
Now let's see someone entirely unaffiliated with the creator verify it. At
least one of those researchers, Giuseppe Levi, is known to be friends with
Rossi. [0]

[0] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2013/05/24/the-e-
cat-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2013/05/24/the-e-cat-testing-
team-real-or-ringers/)

------
rordr
This guy's been around for years with his device and for some reason things
are moving very slowly. This is probably the 3-4th round of testing in the
last 4 to 5 years.

------
AnimalMuppet
Interesting, but I think I'll withhold judgment until more verification
appears (or fails to do so).

------
msie
Just build a larger prototype and use it to power a car. That will convince
me.

